# Glad to find a club



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi,I would like to thank John for the info on the club .We came and watched a few races and I join the club.Everone look to be having a great time.I need some more pratice befor I race.How much longer Will we be runing indoors?And when do you start racing outdoors is that going to be at riders ? Thanks Ed This should have been in with the Greatlakesracer club.sory about that .


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

wreckscuba said:


> Hi,I would like to thank John for the info on the club. We came and watched a few races and I joined the club. Everone looks to be having a great time. I need some more pratice before I race. How much longer will we be runing indoors? And when do you start racing outdoors is that going to be at riders? Thanks Ed This should have been in with the Greatlakesracer club. sorry about that .


Well Mr. Summers glad to have you aboard!! Should I assume you're into diving from your handle?? I think we'll be indoors until mid April, and it does look like we will be in from of Rider's once again providing the new surface is in place prior to our first race of the season.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

John,Yes I dive in the Greatlakes mostley.I like the old ships from the 1800 the best.And there are Some very nice ones around to dive on.I have to work afternoons this week so not sure if i will make it over to run.  I know next week i can :roll: Ed


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

Look what I found!


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

JimRuninit said:


> Look what I found!


 Jim you have way to much time on your hands today :wave:


----------



## JimRuninit (Oct 4, 2004)

LOL!  Sorry Bud!


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yo ed do u plan on being out there tomarrow to run some electricty


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

David Washburn said:


> yo ed do u plan on being out there tomarrow to run some electricty


 Only when we get are keys.As I work after noons.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

ok, tim said somthing like we wont have keys until wednesday


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

u need to quit bumping old threads, seriously.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

S.Stew said:


> u need to quit bumping old threads, seriously.


who are u talking to


----------

